# Anyone still waiting on XC Eventing tickets?



## JessPickle (30 June 2012)

I ordered a pair in the last chance offer of tickets.  They come up as purchased on my account but have yet to receive them.

Getting a bit concerned.


----------



## robthecob (30 June 2012)

I don't have mine yet  we got ours on the second chance


----------



## destiny11 (1 July 2012)

Still waiting too


----------



## Gorgeous George (1 July 2012)

I got mine on the last chance offer as well and they only arrived on Friday, so don't panic yet! There doesn't appear to be any reasoning behind who has got their ticket and who hasn't.


----------



## LittleGreyMare (1 July 2012)

I am still waiting for mine!! Every day when I go and do the horse I ask my mum if they have arrived and she keeps saying no


----------



## Thistle (1 July 2012)

Still waiting, see my post as well.


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 July 2012)

Ignore my previous post, I haven't got mine. The post office tried to deliver on friday when I was a work, went to collect them this morning from the PO and they were my Paralympic tickets which isn't till Sept! Bit miffed as I had to pay 2 lots of postage and they could of sent them together 

Also getting a bit worried now.


----------



## JessPickle (7 July 2012)

Still no sign of mine  getting worried.


----------



## Chloe..x (9 July 2012)

I got mine on the initial re-sale and they arrived this morning


----------



## Lami (9 July 2012)

Postie attempted to deliver mine at 2.30pm today. I'll have to collect them from the delivery office tomorrow!


----------



## Queenbee (9 July 2012)

I was one of the lucky 'first rounders' and got mine about a month ago, but I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## JessPickle (10 July 2012)

I got a missed parcel thing yesterday for them


----------

